# Automated hop and Adjunct additions?



## aamcle (30/12/19)

I have built anything for some time I have a GF now, it's a competent system but simply less fun than my own efforts as a result I'm again thinking about building a 'thing'.

I'd probably use CBPi to control it as it's well supported and I have a Pi to hand.

The Countertop Burtus20 (my first brewery) seems a good place to start and simple enough to modify until I get to the Hop and Adjunct additions.

The options seem to be :-

Drop cages of hops into the boil which is simply untidy and more difficult if I'm adding Candy Syrup which would need mixing.
A flow through system like the Picobrew or Minibrew, I like this as an idea but I don't know how they did it. Unless they used lots of valves and pumps.

If you have built a system with automated additions I'd appreciate it if you would be willing to share your design.


Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## shanos (31/12/19)

I was looking at something like this, I already use craftbeerpi so wouldn't be to hard to implement into it. Google 'Hop Dropper' and check out youtube vids for some builds. Cheers


----------



## aamcle (31/12/19)

Thanks shanos.

Aamcle


----------



## mojonojo (24/1/20)

Interesting project here https://vito.tw/?p=338


----------

